# [DISCUSSION][ROM][ICS] Android Open Kang Project Fascinate Build 26+



## remicks

Discussion thread for: [ROM][ICS] Android Open Kang Project Fascinate Build 27

As per OP request in dev forum, all discussion should go here.

I will be posting any bugs and fixes in the 2nd post as often as I can update it in hopes of keeping everything reasonably easy to find 

Thanks.


----------



## remicks

*Bugs I have encountered so far:*

*Build 27*

*-*The weather function in Rom Control displays the weather notification in pulldown even with it set to the other option (above carrier label).
*-*Was unable to send any SMS messages, stock kernel and glitch v14 beta 5 for 6.1 *(Fix found here - This is a full ROM zip, not just a patch. Wipe cache/dalvik and flash away) *

*From RickS*:

Some little things I've noticed...
-lock screen wallpaper fc in rom control
-quick torch inop in rom control
-toggle images don't change except for silent
-torch toggle in power menu inop


----------



## 94SupraTT

MMS over wifi. Will this work with 3G turned off. I'm confused. Is this a bug or a desired function. I'm all for it just confused. My assumption was that MMS only worked over 3G.


----------



## Eogram

In AOKP General UI settings, I am unable to enable boot animation, or bugmailer. They are forever checked.
Which makes me sad, I love that boot animation.


----------



## Not_So_There

Facebook Sync works to pull in phone numbers, although it does not seem to sync photos. I'd rather have the phone numbers anyway.


----------



## jbr05ki

LOL at Swagger toggle.


----------



## sarkozy

Not that it's totally relevant, but some of the minor things broken in ROM Control are also not working right on my Nexus S. FWIW.


----------



## jbr05ki

There are no launcher options. I use Nova anyway.


----------



## j2cool

jbr05ki said:


> There are no launcher options. I use Nova anyway.


it's stock launcher. There are no options.


----------



## j2cool

A few praises for this ROM:
MMS over wifi WORKS
Native tethering WORKS
Battery life is AMAZING

awesome ROM is awesome. Thanks everyone involved!


----------



## jbr05ki

Power Menu Reboot goes to recovery. Also I had to change the build.prop to use Chrome.


----------



## sageDieu

jbr05ki said:


> Power Menu Reboot goes to recovery. Also I had to change the build.prop to use Chrome.


try again with power, only first tap the reboot option even if it is already selected.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## jdubau55

Looks like there are still a few little bugs to be worked out. Glad that the major ones are fixed, but it's the little things like the red box that would kill me. Right now I am on MS3 build and everything but MMS is working great. Def. great work gentlemen.


----------



## jbr05ki

Anyone having issues with the Flashlight app?

UPDATE: It's an issue with the rom. Flash works on Camera but not anything else.


----------



## Not_So_There

Anyone else having an issue with the compass not working?


----------



## dablitzkrieg

signal bars over 3g broken

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## j2cool

J-C.V said:


> signal bars over 3g broken
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


Known issues. They are being worked on to be resolved.


----------



## joey1983

dumb question what gapps?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## remicks

joey1983 said:


> dumb question what gapps?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I use the 0224 ICS gapps from goo-inside.me/gapps


----------



## 123sit

joey1983 said:


> dumb question what gapps?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


If you meant what are gapps, then they're the google apps (market, talk, gmail, etc). If you meant what version, I've used 7.1 and the newest available from the aokp site with success.

Sent from my glitched ICS mez


----------



## j2cool

So... using newest build, and i just have to say...

Awesome, AWESOME work, AOKP devs, and sixstrings and stevenk.
Everything (minus signal bars) seems to work PERFECTLY in this ROM.


----------



## remicks

j2cool said:


> So... using newest build, and i just have to say...
> 
> Awesome, AWESOME work, AOKP devs, and sixstrings and stevenk.
> Everything (minus signal bars) seems to work PERFECTLY in this ROM.


Don't forget the weather function, that's broken too 

Other than that this is the best ICS ROM for us so far!


----------



## Stevespear426

remicks said:


> Don't forget the weather function, that's broken too
> 
> Other than that this is the best ICS ROM for us so far!


I just turned weather on hit get weather and it worked. I grave it my location though.... How's it broke for you?

Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


----------



## sageDieu

weather dies if you try to have it be automatic. manual custom location will work

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Eogram

Where does it die? 
I'm on the latest build, with automatic weather, and it correctly updated when I drove from Phoenix AZ to Tempe AZ this morning.


----------



## j2cool

remicks said:


> Don't forget the weather function, that's broken too
> 
> Other than that this is the best ICS ROM for us so far!


Lol, haven't used that, but I did to see, and it seems to work fine for me. Maybe I'm just lucky? Idk.


----------



## 123sit

No weather issues here either.

Sent from my glitched ICS mez


----------



## RandomSnapple

What would be the best inverted gapps to use with this build?


----------



## sageDieu

on mine I went into weather and told it to get weather, top right button, and it fcd.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## fascinook

What are the advantages and disadvantages of this ROM as compared to THS 6.5?


----------



## lightbulb39

Does the lockscreen wallpaper work for anyone? Mine force closes when I try to apply it.


----------



## j2cool

fascinook said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of this ROM as compared to THS 6.5?


Advantage- MMS works completly and over wifi
Advantage- Tethering works
Advantage- built from source
advantage- extra options (ROM Control)
Advantage- Frequent updates from source

---------------
Disadvantage- Signal bars broken
Disadvantage-

In the end though, it's all about which you like better.


----------



## Not_So_There

fascinook said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages of this ROM as compared to THS 6.5?


Facebook phone and email sync works from the native app (except for photo sync). 
For me tweaks like being able to use the Pin Lock function with the quick unlock and the delayed lockscreen are really useful (does not turn on for 5 min so that if I am texting I don't have to keep unlocking it).

The one thing I do not like in AOKP are the toggles. I just really like the look and some of the choices (disable lockscreen) that are available in CM9 better.


----------



## Volones

I'm having problems with the Android Keyboard dictionary. It doesn't recognize any words, and there's a red underline under everything I type when I text. I've turned off the spelling correction in Language & input, which got rid of the underlines, but still it doesn't give me valid suggestions for auto-correct. I thought there was a fix for this, but don't remember which of the multiple ICS discussion threads had it. Can someone please tell me how to fix this, or point me to the discussion thread so I can find out? I am not very accurate when I'm sending texts, and rely pretty heavily on the auto-correct suggestions. Thanks!

Edit: I didn't know this was a known issue, my apologies. Also it is fixed in build 26+. I am very impressed with this ROM!


----------



## sarkozy

J-C.V said:


> The one thing I do not like in AOKP are the toggles. I just really like the look and some of the choices (disable lockscreen) that are available in CM9 better.


Not sure what to tell you about that. The CM9 toggles are similar, but you don't have the brightness option like so:


----------



## mwebs13

What glitch version are you guys using?? I tried using V5 for 6.1 but that seemed to fubar my phone. I had nothing but FC's after that...... Just curious... Thanks!!!


----------



## jbr05ki

Glitch v5 for 6.1 is what I'm running.


----------



## Not_So_There

sarkozy said:


> Not sure what to tell you about that. The CM9 toggles are similar, but you don't have the brightness option like so:


I just like how the other uses less room. I have mine setup that way but even with the brightness bar off it seems as if there is more space used. I just end up hiding it in this version which is a cool feature.


----------



## thedurrr

Is anyone else having an issue where there is no 3g connection while using Glitch b5?


----------



## 123sit

thedurrr said:


> Is anyone else having an issue where there is no 3g connection while using Glitch b5?


Did you flash the 6.1 version?


----------



## richoid

Has anyone else noticed the MEID is different with this build and also on THS 6.5? I have compared against previous THS builds (2, 5, 6.0) and it started in 6.5 for me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjh

I just noticed this ROM in the developer section, and I have scoured aokp.co and can't seem to find the feature list for this ROM. It's driving me nuts, from the screen shots it looks like it could be cool but I have no idea what's included. I am considering this for my Fascinate and HP TouchPad. Someone link me please?!


----------



## jfishh

kjh said:


> I just noticed this ROM in the developer section, and I have scoured aokp.co and can't seem to find the feature list for this ROM. It's driving me nuts, from the screen shots it looks like it could be cool but I have no idea what's included. I am considering this for my Fascinate and HP TouchPad. Someone link me please?!


https://sites.google.com/site/androidopenkangproject/feature-lsit

* Feature List*



Android 4.0.3 -- ITL41F
Unsecure boot.img (stock AOSP kernel)
Superuser & Busybox preinstalled
Deodexed
180 Degree rotation
Built in performance/init.d configuration (Thanks Kejar & company)
CM Launcher/ Power Menu
CM Brightness slider
Custom color for anything in RC
Clock Color/Location: Right, Center, Disable
Battery Icon/ Color Picker: CircleMod, Bar, Text Only, Icon Only, Icon+Text or None
Battery Bar in Status Bar or Nav Bar, Bar Thickness, Charging animation
Nav Bar Transparency
Nav Bar Button Reorder: Back-Home-Search-Menu
Nav Bar Color Picker
Nav Bar Button Glow Duration: Off, Fast, Slow
Nav Bar: Long press to Search button
Nav Bar Hide on Lockscreen
Toggles in Pull Down Menu: Auto rotate, Bluetooth, GPS, Wi-Fi, Aiplane mode, Vibrate, Silent, Sync, Data, 4G, Tethering, Torch, Brightness
LCD Density (Careful with this)
Menu Button location: Right, Left, both, Remove
Menu Button Visability: Always show, Always show Invisible Icons
Lockscreen Style: Quad, Octo, Stock
Lockscreen SMS customizable shortcut
Lockscreen Horizontal Option
Performance Menu: (Use With Caution) Max/ Min CPU, Scaling Governor
Unlock Sceen with Legacy Menu Icon
Volume Key to Wake Screen
Volume Key to Skip Tracks
Long-press back button to kill process
Disable CRT off animation
LED pulse settings (time on/off)
ICS ringtones/notification sounds
Customize carrier text to whatever.
Power Menu options: Boot to recovery/ Boot loader, Reboot, Screenshot
Facebook contact sync integration (must wipe to get this)
Disable Boot animation
Keyboard: Volume keys act as a cursor while typing -- disable in keyboard options
Long press home for recent apps (thanks brucekey)
Thanks to brainfire for writing this up.


----------



## kjh

Thanks for the link and quote. I do notice however that as of Feb 19 the google site is no longer in use. Is the current feature list not on their own site? You'd think it would be at least linked to in the FAQ.


----------



## Rick S

jbr05ki said:


> Anyone having issues with the Flashlight app?
> 
> UPDATE: It's an issue with the rom. Flash works on Camera but not anything else.


Mine wasn't working, but after odining and installing, the app works fine. I did also edit the build prop in a coupe spots to change it to SCH-I500 (not sure if that had anything to do with it though).

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rick S

Steve, the fix for the signal bars is inside of the framework.jar/smali/android/telephony/signalstrength.smali, and signalstrength$1.smali. On some of my other ports, simply swapping in these from ths build 6 worked fine. I've already tried on this rom and it breaks mms, although the signal bars work fine after. I guess the fix would have to be incorporated into source before the build. At least you know where to look now. It seems that it just doesn't show for 1 bar or 2. 3 bars and full bars show fine. Hope this helps out, great work btw.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 94SupraTT

I can't get 3G to work at all.


----------



## Rick S

94SupraTT said:


> I can't get 3G to work at all.


Everything is working fine for me...even mms over wifi. I would Odin back, let it boot, Odin gb boot loaders & cm7 fixed, 3 finger recovery, flash ths 2, let boot, reboot recovery via power menu, flash aokp 26.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## remicks

Stevespear426 said:


> weather dies if you try to have it be automatic. manual custom location will work
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


I set custom location, checked the appropriate boxes and hit "get weather" and it FCs Rom Control. On reboot the weather shows up in the pulldown but Rom Control continues to FC randomly in the background. I may go ahead and use Lumberjack to get a logcat of it tonight at work for ya.


----------



## mleonm5

What exactly does flashing gb bootloaders do?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rick S

Some little things I've noticed...
-lock screen wallpaper fc in rom control
-quick torch inop in rom control
-toggle images don't change except for silent
-torch toggle in power menu inop

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sendan

mleonm5 said:


> What exactly does flashing gb bootloaders do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


It replaces your froyo bootloaders with gingerbread bootloaders.









If you want a more specific (nerdy) answer...google it. There's plenty of info.


----------



## endomatic

Issues I have seen:

-lock screen wallpaper fc in rom control
-in coming call only rings once (don't recall if this was an issue before the squish)
Other than that it is smokin


----------



## Eogram

I've had problems with lockscreen wallpapers in CM7 before, it was a known issue where if you tried to use an image that was way too big it would crash.
Do you still have this issue if you resize the image to the screen size before applying it?


----------



## nycjw

anyone having problems accessing their music/ringtones from the sd card?


----------



## remicks

nycjw said:


> anyone having problems accessing their music/ringtones from the sd card?


I had this problem before, I even had the sounds/music in the ICS created folders on my sd card. To fix it I pulled all my data from sdcard to pc, formatted sd card, then I re-added only the essentials from my sdcard backup. I assume it's a corrupted file or something causing this.


----------



## fluffmeister9000

Flashed the new build 27 and like a few others I can't send SMS/MMS at all and I tried Setdns as well. Oh well, guess i'll go back to 26 for now.


----------



## Jamonit7

So coming from THS 6.1, I can just wipe/dalvik, reboot into recovery and flash this?

Also, how do I know which version of CWM I'm on if I can't find it.

Finally, if I want to grab the 26 release because of SMS/MMS issues I've read about in 27, do I download the Vibrant version from the AOKP site? I don't see a Fascinate version.

Thanks for helping out a newb


----------



## fluffmeister9000

Jamonit7 said:


> Finally, if I want to grab the 26 release because of SMS/MMS issues I've read about in 27, do I download the Vibrant version from the AOKP site? I don't see a Fascinate version.


I guess he deleted build 26 after he release 27, I just have it saved on my PC but I'm not at it atm. I'm sure someone will upload it for you.


----------



## sypherz28

can anyone else confirm the sms and mms issues with 27?


----------



## Stevespear426

sypherz28 said:


> can anyone else confirm the sms and mms issues with 27?


Yes I uploaded a fixed build to media fire and six will up date goo when he gets a chance. The previous builds are one folder back just aokp not aokp/fascinate

Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


----------



## sypherz28

okay im missing something. Where is the media fire link?


----------



## Not_So_There

sypherz28 said:


> okay im missing something. Where is the media fire link?


In the rom thread.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19508-romics229-android-open-kang-project-fascinate-build-27/page__view__findpost__p__519233


----------



## monkey082506

I just flashed build 27, couldn't download from the mediafire link for some odd reason...Had issues with SMS just like a few others have been having, also when I went to redownload TB I couldn't access it. Going back to THS Build 6 for now, I'll be trying this again shortly, really looking forward to testing it out.

Edited: I got the file from mediafire and just recently flashed. I'm in the middle of restoring all APPs now, MMS works, SMS works. I love the battery & weather notifications. So many options of customization inside of this ROM. One thing that is an extreme minor detail, I can't change the battery or signal color on the notification bar, no big deal though.

Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## sypherz28

right out of the gate i got a system ui has stopped error and a ROM control has stopped error.


----------



## 94SupraTT

Does speakerphone work on 27?


----------



## jdubau55

Just flashed the mediafire link build and the 2/24 Gapps. Still at the unicorn screen...oops NM at the welcome screen.


----------



## sypherz28

jdubau55 said:


> Just flashed the mediafire link build and the 2/24 Gapps. Still at the unicorn screen...oops NM at the welcome screen.


the unicorn tends to hang around for the first boot


----------



## dablitzkrieg

I am trying to disable the virtual soft keys, but it keeps fcing
The ROM control. Is there a way to disable the soft keys to use the entire screen?
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Stevespear426

dablitzkrieg said:


> I am trying to disable the virtual soft keys, but it keeps fcing
> The ROM control. Is there a way to disable the soft keys to use the entire screen?
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


The same way you turned them on... Or your using Rick S's port in which your in the wrong thread.

Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


----------



## Not_So_There

dablitzkrieg said:


> I am trying to disable the virtual soft keys, but it keeps fcing
> The ROM control. Is there a way to disable the soft keys to use the entire screen?
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


This worked for me on the 2nd version of build 27 where they are on by default when I booted up.
http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__518919


----------



## dablitzkrieg

Stevespear426 said:


> The same way you turned them on... Or your using Rick S's port in which your in the wrong thread.
> 
> Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


 IM using the ROM that YOU put a link up for after the messed up 27. SMS issue. This is the correct thread no? Thank you for the fast reply, but you clearly did not understand what I was asking. The post previous to yours was the fix. Thanks anyways. I can read.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray

Interesting..
I can NOT get rid of that effin' 'nav bar' at the bottom of the page. (The link above says to hold down power button and click the power icon? What? I have no power icon?) Anyways,

Regardless of what the setting is, the nav bar is always there.
I have no problem, however, with disabling boot animation. I'm a jerk, apparently. 

Other issues I've run into -
:: In ROM Control -> Navigation Bar -> Enabled Buttons: If you deselect everything, ROM Control will FC. (Null check?) (Did this while trying to figure out how to get rid of the bar..)
:: While plugged into USB, the screen will dim, then go out after a timeout. Pressing the POWER button to wake up the screen will turn the screen on to the lock screen, but then the CRT Off Animation will play and the screen will go BACK off. Hitting the power button a second time will turn the screen back on, but with no lock screen. (It'll bypass the lock screen and take you to your last activity.)

If anyone has useful instructions on how to remove the nav bar (since I don't have my copy of b26 anymore..







) it's be appreciated.

...Cheers,
--Me.

Edit: Thanks to a significant clue missing from previous instructions (turning on nav bar controls in the power menu), I got that cleared up. Other two issues seem to be real, at least on my little crazy device.


----------



## dablitzkrieg

J-C.V said:


> This worked for me on the 2nd version of build 27 where they are on by default when I booted up.
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__518919


 thank you sir. I find the bar very annoying.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Not_So_There

Foxtrot_Xray said:


> Interesting..
> I can NOT get rid of that effin' 'nav bar' at the bottom of the page. (The link above says to hold down power button and click the power icon? What? I have no power icon?) Anyways,


First go into "Rom control" and then "power menu options" and then check "Show navigation bar toggle". 
Now when you hold down the power button there will be a Power Icon you can press that should turn it off.


----------



## Stevespear426

dablitzkrieg said:


> thank you sir. I find the bar very annoying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Weird my buttons were off. I turned them on to test them. Then turned them off no problem. If you go to power menu in ROM control and hit nav buttons. Then go to the power menu there should be a nav bar work a power button that can turn them on and off

Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray

Stevespear426 said:


> Weird my buttons were off. I turned them on to test them. Then turned them off no problem. If you go to power menu in ROM control and hit nav buttons. Then go to the power menu there should be a nav bar work a power button that can turn them on and off
> 
> Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


THIS is the key that was missing out of all previous posts - did that, and it worked. Bravo.


----------



## Stevespear426

Foxtrot_Xray said:


> THIS is the key that was missing out of all previous posts - did that, and it worked. Bravo.


 sweet

Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


----------



## dablitzkrieg

Stevespear426 said:


> Weird my buttons were off. I turned them on to test them. Then turned them off no problem. If you go to power menu in ROM control and hit nav buttons. Then go to the power menu there should be a nav bar work a power button that can turn them on and off
> 
> Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


 yep, got it. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Stevespear426

dablitzkrieg said:


> yep, got it. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


 no problem I'm curious to why some are coming turned on. Anyone else come turned off?

Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


----------



## sageDieu

mine came turned off, I flashed 27 over 26 which had them turned off.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## ronnie8890

I came from M3 to 27 and they were turned on upon boot up. Not that it really matters, just thought if throw my 2 cents in.


----------



## jdubau55

ronnie8890 said:


> I came from M3 to 27 and they were turned on upon boot up. Not that it really matters, just thought if throw my 2 cents in.


Same. On at boot of 27.


----------



## Stevespear426

jdubau55 said:


> Same. On at boot of 27.


Weird any problems turning them off with the described method?

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## ronnie8890

They turn off with no problem.


----------



## Stevespear426

ronnie8890 said:


> They turn off with no problem.


Well that's good

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## Tkun

Anyone else having trouble getting ADB to recognize your device on this rom?

EDIT: Nevermind, installing Google's drivers fixed it.


----------



## CubFan

sageDieu said:


> mine came turned off, I flashed 27 over 26 which had them turned off.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Ditto.


----------



## hank3fan

Stevespear426 said:


> no problem I'm curious to why some are coming turned on. Anyone else come turned off?
> 
> Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


Mine won't turn off. I keep getting fc. I'll reflash and let you know


----------



## jbr05ki

Anyone get this message when sending text messages?

""currently can't send your message. it will be sent when the service becomes available"

I go into the SMS app at it keeps refreshing and that message is forever displayed on the screen blocking the lower part of the screen. Even during phone calls. Only way out is a reboot.


----------



## hank3fan

hank3fan said:


> Mine won't turn off. I keep getting fc. I'll reflash and let you know


I'm good to go now


----------



## dablitzkrieg

jbr05ki said:


> Anyone get this message when sending text messages?
> 
> ""currently can't send your message. it will be sent when the service becomes available"
> 
> I go into the SMS app at it keeps refreshing and that message is forever displayed on the screen blocking the lower part of the screen. Even during phone calls. Only way out is a reboot.


 read previous posts. There is a fixed download

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## remicks

jbr05ki said:


> Anyone get this message when sending text messages?
> 
> ""currently can't send your message. it will be sent when the service becomes available"
> 
> I go into the SMS app at it keeps refreshing and that message is forever displayed on the screen blocking the lower part of the screen. Even during phone calls. Only way out is a reboot.


Fix found in post 2 of this thread


----------



## tinfoil

I'm finding that on AOKP 27 B2 I have to leave WiFi on for MMS to be sent and received.


----------



## Stevespear426

tinfoil said:


> I'm finding that on AOKP 27 B2 I have to leave WiFi on for MMS to be sent and received.


Have to? Works both ways for me

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## KeithN

I'm Having no issues with sending or receiving. And just to test, I sent/received without using WiFi, with WiFi, then without it again. I sent and received every time. The only issue I had was downloading the last pic, but I still received the message. I restarted my phone and I was then able to download the last pic.


----------



## hank3fan

What does the swagger toggle do?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdubau55

I feel like my 3G data speeds are sub par. Is there a suggestion for radios or something?

Also, which Glitch kernel should we use with success? Need just a liiiiittle speed boost.


----------



## Stevespear426

jdubau55 said:


> I feel like my 3G data speeds are sub par. Is there a suggestion for radios or something?
> 
> Also, which Glitch kernel should we use with success? Need just a liiiiittle speed boost.


Probably placebo. Sbrissen build the 3g fixes into the source before I even started working in this. The data related files are identical between aokp and ths. ps use glitch for 6.1

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## nycjw

anyone having problems moving apps to the sd card using apps to sd?


----------



## tinfoil

KeithN said:


> I'm Having no issues with sending or receiving. And just to test, I sent/received without using WiFi, with WiFi, then without it again. I sent and received every time. The only issue I had was downloading the last pic, but I still received the message. I restarted my phone and I was then able to download the last pic.


That's probably the bug I encountered. Messages were showing up as movies to download, right?


----------



## Jamonit7

Left unplugged for 3 hours wth screen off. Lost 20% battery with wifi on and full signal. Probably too early to tell, but that seems excessive.

Any ideas?

Also, everything synchs except calendar. It says, "Synch currently experiencing problems. It will be back shortly." It's been saying that for 12 hours.


----------



## KeithN

tinfoil said:


> That's probably the bug I encountered. Messages were showing up as movies to download, right?


I was able to download the pics before and while using Wifi. It was only after I disconnected from wifi that I had download issues

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KeithN

Jamonit7 said:


> Also, everything synchs except calendar. It says, "Synch currently experiencing problems. It will be back shortly." It's been saying that for 12 hours.


Did you wipe data after installing gapps? I have no issues with my calendar syncing

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jamonit7

No I didn't know you had to wipe data after installing it. That sucks, I reinstalled all of my apps and set my phone up which took about an hour. Do I need to wipe data, or could there be another way? It's just weird that everything else synchs.


----------



## Not_So_There

Jamonit7 said:


> No I didn't know you had to wipe data after installing it. That sucks, I reinstalled all of my apps and set my phone up which took about an hour. Do I need to wipe data, or could there be another way? It's just weird that everything else synchs.


I did not have to wipe after installing gapps and everything works fine. Did you use the AOKP gapps? http://goo-inside.me/gapps I think the 7.1 gapps causes problems but that is just a guess. I used the blacked out gapps from http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18050-blackice-kangorade-2727-2-29-leap-day/ and I don't have any problems.


----------



## Jamonit7

J-C.V said:


> I did not have to wipe after installing gapps and everything works fine. Did you use the AOKP gapps? http://goo-inside.me/gapps I think the 7.1 gapps causes problems but that is just a guess. I used the blacked out gapps from http://rootzwiki.com...-2-29-leap-day/ and I don't have any problems.


Yes I used the 7.1 gapps. Can I just reflash the AOKP gapps using CWM, or I have to to a full reinstall?


----------



## Not_So_There

Jamonit7 said:


> Yes I used the 7.1 gapps. Can I just reflash the AOKP gapps using CWM, or I have to to a full reinstall?


Not sure, but here is the gapps fixer for 7.1 that someone posted in the other thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19508-romics229-android-open-kang-project-fascinate-build-27/page__view__findpost__p__517014


----------



## nograsswillgrow

J-C.V said:


> Not sure, but here is the gapps fixer for 7.1 that someone posted in the other thread http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__517014


That's what fixed my calendar sync problem on build 27, too.


----------



## tinfoil

KeithN said:


> I was able to download the pics before and while using Wifi. It was only after I disconnected from wifi that I had download issues
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Do you lose it if you disconnect from a WiFi network and then reconnect to another, different WiFi network?


----------



## drose6102

I could not send MMS at first on 3g. turned mobile data off then back on and its working fine. Glad to have MMS back 

edit: Thank you 123sit for the zip file to use the V6 supercharger on this rom. Finally i don't have any launcher redraws. Thank you very much !!!!!


----------



## tinfoil

Anyone else have extremely high Android OS - Keep Awake usage with this ROM?


----------



## tinfoil

drose6102 said:


> I could not send MMS at first on 3g. turned mobile data off then back on and its working fine. Glad to have MMS back
> 
> edit: Thank you 123sit for the zip file to use the V6 supercharger on this rom. Finally i don't have any launcher redraws. Thank you very much !!!!!


Would you mind sharing that file?


----------



## hank3fan

Swagger toggle. I'm thinking this is a joke but not positive either. I have zero swagger btw

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## big_limits

tinfoil said:


> Anyone else have extremely high Android OS - Keep Awake usage with this ROM?


I'm loving this rom but it seems to put the squeeze on my bat causing it to ooze juice at rapid rate. Went from charging only once a day on THS to needing a chharge midday on this one

this is with gps and wifi off and no signifigant change in usage


----------



## drose6102

tinfoil said:


> Would you mind sharing that file?


123sit has all the info up
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19839-mod-v6-supercharger-mod-ics-compatible-for-aokp-27-your-phone-will-thank-you/


----------



## Sendan

I did a quick search and came up with nothing, but does torch work on source built AOKP b27? Or Stevespear's currently posted ROM even?

Thanks!


----------



## Stevespear426

Sendan said:


> I did a quick search and came up with nothing, but does torch work on source built AOKP b27? Or Stevespear's currently posted ROM even?
> 
> Thanks!


Not yet.

Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


----------



## big_limits

Milestone 4 and Glitch wrapped up in 1 DL would be 1 helluva Bacon sandwich


----------



## knivesout

Gotta say this rom is titties, but since I use my phone as a music player I went back to THS 6.5, although I'd love to be able to get AOKP to work how I'd like. There are a couple music-related "issues" I ran into that I don't think are related to Steve's work for our device, but with AOKP itself. For some reason, AOKP uses the MusicFX.apk instead of DSPmanager that's used in CM roms. There's no two ways about it, the MusicFX equalizer is TERRIBLE. Knowing that it probably wouldn't work, I tried swapping out MusicFX with DSPmanager, and it worked as far as getting it to show up and being able to change settings, but it didn't actually "work" when it came to actually processing the sound.

Also, even though I was using the same kernel on both roms, it seems like a different Voodoo sound module was loaded AOKP. With THS 6.5, it shows the kernel driver as the one for "verizon SCH-I500", but with AOKP it was showing a driver from the crespo. I don't know if it would really matter, as the DAC in both phones is the WM8994, but thought it was strange that it was loading a different driver even with the same kernel.

I suppose what I'm wondering is why the heck AOKP uses MusicFX in lieu of DSPmanager, and if there is a way to get DSPmanager to work with AOKP. Or better yet, if they'll do away with MusicFX altogether and move to CM's implementation.


----------



## Sendan

knivesout said:


> Gotta say this rom is titties, but since I use my phone as a music player I went back to THS 6.5, although I'd love to be able to get AOKP to work how I'd like. There are a couple music-related "issues" I ran into that I don't think are related to Steve's work for our device, but with AOKP itself. For some reason, AOKP uses the MusicFX.apk instead of DSPmanager that's used in CM roms. There's no two ways about it, the MusicFX equalizer is TERRIBLE. Knowing that it probably wouldn't work, I tried swapping out MusicFX with DSPmanager, and it worked as far as getting it to show up and being able to change settings, but it didn't actually "work" when it came to actually processing the sound.
> 
> Also, even though I was using the same kernel on both roms, it seems like a different Voodoo sound module was loaded AOKP. With THS 6.5, it shows the kernel driver as the one for "verizon SCH-I500", but with AOKP it was showing a driver from the crespo. I don't know if it would really matter, as the DAC in both phones is the WM8994, but thought it was strange that it was loading a different driver even with the same kernel.
> 
> I suppose what I'm wondering is why the heck AOKP uses MusicFX in lieu of DSPmanager, and if there is a way to get DSPmanager to work with AOKP. Or better yet, if they'll do away with MusicFX altogether and move to CM's implementation.


Dude, it's not any worse. Just turn the bass and 3d sound sliders off...


----------



## knivesout

Um, yes it most certainly is worse. You must be listening using some fairly marginal equipment if you can't hear the difference between the bass boost on DSPmanager vs MusicFX. I'd challenge anyone who is even a little serious about audio to compare DSPmanager and MusicFX side-by-side and tell me that DSP manager isn't better. I'm not really a big fan of software EQs in the first place, but in conjunction with voodoo sound (which isn't a software EQ), the bass boost in DSP gives a little extra fullness to the low end on my reference headphones that is superior in quality to the bass boost in MusicFX. I don't understand why you feel the need to offer nothing constructive and tell me that I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Sendan

knivesout said:


> Um, yes it most certainly is worse. You must be listening using some fairly marginal equipment if you can't hear the difference between the bass boost on DSPmanager vs MusicFX. I'd challenge anyone who is even a little serious about audio to compare DSPmanager and MusicFX side-by-side and tell me that DSP manager isn't better. I'm not really a big fan of software EQs in the first place, but in conjunction with voodoo sound (which isn't a software EQ), the bass boost in DSP gives a little extra fullness to the low end on my reference headphones that is superior in quality to the bass boost in MusicFX. I don't understand why you feel the need to offer nothing constructive and tell me that I don't know what I'm talking about.


I don't understand how you can completely change what you're talking about to better suit your argument. In your first post you say that the *equalizer *is "TERRIBLE," I can assure you that the* equalizer* in both DSP manager and MusicFX is exactly the same quality. Notice how I put equalizer in bold? Its because that's what you said, you didn't say jack shit about bass boost. I agree that the bass boost distorts the quality, but that's no reason to blatantly call it terrible. If you don't want a melodramatic response don't insult other people's hard work, it really pisses me off especially when you've done absolutely nothing to contribute in that respect.

And by assuming you know everything about me right off the bat only makes me dislike you even more, rest assured you know absolutely nothing about me or the "fairly marginal equipment" I use, lol holy shit.


----------



## knivesout

You're right, I should've been more specific in my first post about what in particular my problem was when comparing DSP and musicFX. Since they are both equalizers, I thought I could use that term without it being thought that I was specifically talking about the EQ within the apps, although looking back I can see where that could be interpreted. Like I said, I'm not a big fan of software EQs so I can't say I've directly compared the *equalizers* in DSP and musicFX. The only part of DSP manager I use is a slight bass boost (which I should've been more clear on initially), and I'm glad that you can see that when it comes to that particular function, musicFX is a bit lacking in comparison. What I meant was that whatever listening device you're using might not be of sufficient quality if the difference between the two isn't apparent, but I wasn't specific enough about what in particular I was talking about in my initial post so I apologize, but postulating that I think I know everything about you from that statement is a bit of an exaggeration.

I'm not trying to insult anyone's work either, AFAIK the musicFX implementation is from Google (first seen in the ICS google music player back when the galaxy nexus was first coming out), so if I offended any Google devs that are reading this thread, my bad. I even specified that the issue has nothing to do with steve's (or anyone on THESE forums) work, they have done an absolutely amazing job in giving us choice when it comes to ICS roms. It was likely Roman's decision to use musicFX instead of DSP, which may be the right decision on devices with different audio hardware and implementations than our device, but IMO, DSP gives a superior listening experience on the fascinate. My question still stands on if it's possible to get DSP working with AOKP. More needs to be done than simply swapping the APKs, probably some lib files and possibly more? If someone could point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated, and I apologize if I offended you sendan. Your initial reply was less than helpful, but without the right details, so was my first post you were replying to.

EDIT: Also curious if anyone else noticed the voodoo sound driver was different in AOKP and why that might be?


----------



## mezster

knivesout said:


> Gotta say this rom is titties, but since I use my phone as a music player I went back to THS 6.5, although I'd love to be able to get AOKP to work how I'd like. There are a couple music-related "issues" I ran into that I don't think are related to Steve's work for our device, but with AOKP itself. For some reason, AOKP uses the MusicFX.apk instead of DSPmanager that's used in CM roms. There's no two ways about it, the MusicFX equalizer is TERRIBLE. Knowing that it probably wouldn't work, I tried swapping out MusicFX with DSPmanager, and it worked as far as getting it to show up and being able to change settings, but it didn't actually "work" when it came to actually processing the sound.
> 
> Also, even though I was using the same kernel on both roms, it seems like a different Voodoo sound module was loaded AOKP. With THS 6.5, it shows the kernel driver as the one for "verizon SCH-I500", but with AOKP it was showing a driver from the crespo. I don't know if it would really matter, as the DAC in both phones is the WM8994, but thought it was strange that it was loading a different driver even with the same kernel.
> 
> I suppose what I'm wondering is why the heck AOKP uses MusicFX in lieu of DSPmanager, and if there is a way to get DSPmanager to work with AOKP. Or better yet, if they'll do away with MusicFX altogether and move to CM's implementation.


If you want dsp manager to work you need to swap out the soundfx folder in your system/lib directory with the one from ths. Boom now u got dsp manager.

*If this app is cm proprietary and posting this is a no-no let me know and I will remove this post.


----------



## knivesout

mezster said:


> If you want dsp manager to work you need to swap out the soundfx folder in your system/lib directory with the one from ths. Boom now u got dsp manager.
> 
> *If this app is cm proprietary and posting this is a no-no let me know and I will remove this post.


Thank you, I figured it was something to that effect. I'm gonna try this out in a bit and will post the results. Thanks again.


----------



## knivesout

mezster said:


> If you want dsp manager to work you need to swap out the soundfx folder in your system/lib directory with the one from ths. Boom now u got dsp manager.
> 
> *If this app is cm proprietary and posting this is a no-no let me know and I will remove this post.


Turns out it doesn't work, you can select the options in DSPmanager and it sounds like they're doing "something", but not like they're supposed to (on a CM rom like THS). Would definitely love to get this working though, aside from the audio issue, I really like all the additional customization AOKP offers. I'm also wondering if the issue might be the voodoo sound module that's loaded. Like I mentioned before, it's loading a different module (2.3.4 crespo) on this rom than the one loaded with THS (2.3.5 Verizon SCH-I500), even on the same glitch kernel.


----------



## Jamonit7

Maybe I'm missing something really simple, but I can't add apps to my home screen using Nova Launcher. I long press an empty area, click Apps, and click on the desired app. It just opens the app, but nothing is added to the home screen.

Ideas?


----------



## KeithN

Long press and drag from the app drawer?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jdubau55

I experienced terrible battery life yesterday for some reason. I will attach the screen caps. It showed Android OS using a crazy amount of battery. I mean usually the screen is about the top user. Not sure what "Keep system awake" is but you can see it used a lot. I flashed my pre-Glitch build and I am back to normal it seems today. Not sure if Glitch was causing the battery drain or what.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12509804/Screenshot_2012-03-05-14-59-24.png

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12509804/Screenshot_2012-03-05-14-59-36.png


----------



## gt43aw

I haven't seen this bug reported yet: force close on changing lock screen background in rom control. Happens to me regardless of lock screen type or which application I'm using to choose the lock screen.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mezster

knivesout said:


> Turns out it doesn't work, you can select the options in DSPmanager and it sounds like they're doing "something", but not like they're supposed to (on a CM rom like THS). Would definitely love to get this working though, aside from the audio issue, I really like all the additional customization AOKP offers. I'm also wondering if the issue might be the voodoo sound module that's loaded. Like I mentioned before, it's loading a different module (2.3.4 crespo) on this rom than the one loaded with THS (2.3.5 Verizon SCH-I500), even on the same glitch kernel.


Sorry man, worked for me when I was on gb poolparty rom, hadn't tried on ics. Did you try fixing permissions?


----------



## knivesout

mezster said:


> Sorry man, worked for me when I was on gb poolparty rom, hadn't tried on ics. Did you try fixing permissions?


I did not run fix permissions in recovery, I always forget about that, but the permissions for the apk in system/app were correct. I've already flashed back but if I have some extra time I'll see if a permissions fix will work. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## sageDieu

gt43aw said:


> I haven't seen this bug reported yet: force close on changing lock screen background in rom control. Happens to me regardless of lock screen type or which application I'm using to choose the lock screen.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


same for everyone.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray

I haven't seen this mentioned -

I'm not getting any VM notification in the status bar. I did in b26, but b27 am not getting them. Is any getting notifications for voicemails?

--Mike.


----------



## nycjw

anyone having problems installing apps from the amazon app


----------



## big_limits

Skankwich ports I see????


----------



## big_limits

Is an apk swap via root explorer no longer an option? Tried swapping out 3 diff apk's and no dice. Also tried swaping in rom .zip and flashed zip and no dice. Am I missing something. Either of these methods have worked for me in the past.

Files were the calculator, latinime, and desk clock apks from Cobalt theme


----------



## deliquified

knivesout said:


> Turns out it doesn't work, you can select the options in DSPmanager and it sounds like they're doing "something", but not like they're supposed to (on a CM rom like THS). Would definitely love to get this working though, aside from the audio issue, I really like all the additional customization AOKP offers. I'm also wondering if the issue might be the voodoo sound module that's loaded. Like I mentioned before, it's loading a different module (2.3.4 crespo) on this rom than the one loaded with THS (2.3.5 Verizon SCH-I500), even on the same glitch kernel.


 DSP conflicts with Voodoo Sound.. I suggest you remove DSP with the program "Root Explorer" or the like and just use Voodoo Sound. This should fix your audio issue. If I'm not mistaken, the crespo module you mention is an improperly configured build.prop in /system folder. If you compare the THS 6.0 build prop with AOKP, you will see where they differ. The line that should say verizon sch-I500 isn't labeled correctly. You can copy the build.prop from ths 6 and overwrite to fix, or simply write over the offending lines with the one from ths 6.0. Note: Simply removing DSP should fix your issue. Also, the App "Volume+"is excellent for increasing volume way loud and has very good equalizer to replace the music fx one. Not sure if the free version works, but paid works very well. You can remove voodoo sound and simply have DSP manager too if you prefer, but IMO, Voodoo/Volume+ combo makes for far superior sound quality and volume.


----------



## knivesout

deliquified said:


> DSP conflicts with Voodoo Sound.. I suggest you remove DSP with the program "Root Explorer" or the like and just use Voodoo Sound. This should fix your audio issue. If I'm not mistaken, the crespo module you mention is an improperly configured build.prop in /system folder. If you compare the THS 6.0 build prop with AOKP, you will see where they differ. The line that should say verizon sch-I500 isn't labeled correctly. You can copy the build.prop from ths 6 and overwrite to fix, or simply write over the offending lines with the one from ths 6.0. Note: Simply removing DSP should fix your issue. Also, the App "Volume+"is excellent for increasing volume way loud and has very good equalizer to replace the music fx one. Not sure if the free version works, but paid works very well. You can remove voodoo sound and simply have DSP manager too if you prefer, but IMO, Voodoo/Volume+ combo makes for far superior sound quality and volume.


I haven't heard of DSP conflicting with Voodoo sound before, and I'm not sure I understand why they would conflict. DSP manager is a software EQ while Voodoo sound is hardware-based modifications, so I don't see why they can't work together. The combination of the two on the rom I currently on (THS 6.5) sounds just about perfect to me.

That totally makes sense as far as the build.prop goes, I thought it was strange because even on the same exact kernel, there would be a different module loaded on AOKP than the one on THS. If the build.prop is different, that would explain why the difference is there and makes sense since it would be on the rom side (not kernel related). I just always assumed that the driver/module loaded by Voodoo sound was controlled by the kernel, but it seems like there's more to it than that.

I didn't know volume+ also had an equalizer, that definitely might be something work looking into. I would be curious to see how it's EQ compares to MusicFX. I've never had an issue with the volume needing to be boosted, but if volume+ has a good EQ, that might be a decent workaround, so thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## deliquified

knivesout said:


> I haven't heard of DSP conflicting with Voodoo sound before, and I'm not sure I understand why they would conflict. DSP manager is a software EQ while Voodoo sound is hardware-based modifications, so I don't see why they can't work together. The combination of the two on the rom I currently on (THS 6.5) sounds just about perfect to me. That totally makes sense as far as the build.prop goes, I thought it was strange because even on the same exact kernel, there would be a different module loaded on AOKP than the one on THS. If the build.prop is different, that would explain why the difference is there and makes sense since it would be on the rom side (not kernel related). I just always assumed that the driver/module loaded by Voodoo sound was controlled by the kernel, but it seems like there's more to it than that. I didn't know volume+ also had an equalizer, that definitely might be something work looking into. I would be curious to see how it's EQ compares to MusicFX. I've never had an issue with the volume needing to be boosted, but if volume+ has a good EQ, that might be a decent workaround, so thanks for the suggestion!


Volume+ has many good eqs, and even allows you to set your own with custom eq sliders (even individually for phone speaker, headset, and bluetooth). I normally use good quality or beats emulation for bass heavy songs.. It sounds really good. Here's the link where I saw about Voodoo conflicting with DSP manager..

Heres the link where I read about Voodoo Sound/DSP Manager conflicting.. First post.
http://rootzwiki.com...s/page__st__224


----------



## knivesout

deliquified said:


> Volume+ has many good eqs, and even allows you to set your own with custom eq sliders (even individually for phone speaker, headset, and bluetooth). I normally use good quality or beats emulation for bass heavy songs.. It sounds really good. Here's the link where I saw about Voodoo conflicting with DSP manager..
> 
> Heres the link where I read about Voodoo Sound/DSP Manager conflicting.. First post.
> http://rootzwiki.com...s/page__st__224


Hm, that was a little while ago, and I believe DSP and Voodoo sound have been updated quite a bit since then. It seemed like he was mostly saying that Voodoo sound is better, which is correct since it's all hardware based, but in my experience at least, there have never been any conflicts using the two together on CM-based roms. Trying to get it to work with AOKP hasn't been successful but I've gotta think it's possible, just not sure what all needs to be swapped out. Might have to see how good of a job volume+ does, all I really use on DSP is a slight bass boost to push the lowest frequencies a bit for maximum listening enjoyment on my headphones. Unfortunately doing a similar thing with musicFX nets results that aren't quite as good as DSP manager.

Very cool to see us officially added with the new milestone 4 release. Big thanks to Steve and sixstringsg for their work on everything!


----------



## Dorian

knivesout said:


> DSP conflicts with Voodoo Sound.. I suggest you remove DSP with the program "Root Explorer" or the like and just use Voodoo Sound. This should fix your audio issue. If I'm not mistaken, the crespo module you mention is an improperly configured build.prop in /system folder. If you compare the THS 6.0 build prop with AOKP, you will see where they differ. The line that should say verizon sch-I500 isn't labeled correctly. You can copy the build.prop from ths 6 and overwrite to fix, or simply write over the offending lines with the one from ths 6.0. Note: Simply removing DSP should fix your issue. Also, the App "Volume+"is excellent for increasing volume way loud and has very good equalizer to replace the music fx one. Not sure if the free version works, but paid works very well. You can remove voodoo sound and simply have DSP manager too if you prefer, but IMO, Voodoo/Volume+ combo makes for far superior sound quality and volume.


Nope. It doesn't. It will work right along side it, doubling the effect or whatever you have it set at. Voodoo Sound allows you to change the HW Parametric EQ that Wolfson provides on the HW level, Supercurio just provides a means to use it. I've found that it's a LOT tighter bass with Voodoo than with DSPManager, but I do admit that it does work much better than other solutions like the inbuilt EQ's in various music apps.

@knivesout, I'm sorting a few files out and I'll make a flashable zip with all this in a bit. 

EDIT: Everything so far is causing random reboots, but it does work. Still working on it...

EDIT2: CM uses their own source for audio, whereas this ROM and others use AOSP. I think I'd have to make serious changes then compile them into a working ROM, becuase ATM, it simply won't work on this with any sort of reliability.


----------



## knivesout

Dorian said:


> This is just a few days old, and I'm on the Captivate but I've been saying this for QUITE some time now. The bass reproduction from DSPManager is just unparalled. With MiUi, AOKP, really anything that's not CM you can't get freqs below, like, 60-75Hz. I have headphones that can dip REALLY low, and I've always enjoyed the DSPManager on CM, and I've yet to find anything that can match it in any other ROM.
> 
> Swap in the DSPManager libs and then use the stock CM music app. I've found it's the only music app on ICS that will actually use those libs. Nothing else will, even something like CloudSkipper or UberMusic won't use DSPManager's extensions... only the CM Music App.
> 
> Nope. It doesn't. It will work right along side it, doubling the effect or whatever you have it set at. Voodoo Sound allows you to change the HW Parametric EQ that Wolfson provides on the HW level, Supercurio just provides a means to use it. I've found that it's a LOT tighter bass with Voodoo than with DSPManager, but I do admit that it does work much better than other solutions like the inbuilt EQ's in various music apps.
> 
> @knivesout, I'm sorting a few files out and I'll make a flashable zip with all this in a bit.
> 
> EDIT: Everything so far is causing random reboots, but it does work. Still working on it...
> 
> EDIT2: CM uses their own source for audio, whereas this ROM and others use AOSP. I think I'd have to make serious changes then compile them into a working ROM, becuase ATM, it simply won't work on this with any sort of reliability.


Thanks a lot for chiming in on this, it definitely helps answer my questions. I knew that DSP was kind of a proprietary CM thing and that AOKP isn't exactly built from CM source, but I wasn't sure if there was a reason swapping out the libs and apks wouldn't work or what that reason would be.

I'm glad you also see the difference between the two particularly with how they do (or don't) boost the frequencies on the lower end of the spectrum. I don't have the nicest headphones really (Senn HD-25 II), but they are pretty "accurate", without boosted bass or highs, and for some music I like the added impact the DSP manager bass boost gives. MusicFX simply doesn't do what I need it to comparatively, which just disappoints me maybe a bit more than it should because I really like the additional features of AOKP compared to CM9. With how good some bass-heavier music sounds with voodoo+DSP, it's just hard for me to give up! Fortunately there are some other alternatives like Gummy rom that include DSP.

I definitely appreciate you sharing that info from your experimentation, I guess it's kinda nice to know I wasn't just missing some stupid little thing trying to get it working, although it'd be great if there was some way to implement it with this rom.


----------



## Dorian

knivesout said:


> Thanks a lot for chiming in on this, it definitely helps answer my questions. I knew that DSP was kind of a proprietary CM thing and that AOKP isn't exactly built from CM source, but I wasn't sure if there was a reason swapping out the libs and apks wouldn't work or what that reason would be.
> 
> I'm glad you also see the difference between the two particularly with how they do (or don't) boost the frequencies on the lower end of the spectrum. I don't have the nicest headphones really (Senn HD-25 II), but they are pretty "accurate", without boosted bass or highs, and for some music I like the added impact the DSP manager bass boost gives. MusicFX simply doesn't do what I need it to comparatively, which just disappoints me maybe a bit more than it should because I really like the additional features of AOKP compared to CM9. With how good some bass-heavier music sounds with voodoo+DSP, it's just hard for me to give up! Fortunately there are some other alternatives like Gummy rom that include DSP.
> 
> I definitely appreciate you sharing that info from your experimentation, I guess it's kinda nice to know I wasn't just missing some stupid little thing trying to get it working, although it'd be great if there was some way to implement it with this rom.


No problem!  I'm a stickler for good bass.... well, good as I define it. Others like tight bass that's 60Hz+, but I like super low -/+30Hz. I have the Bose Triports, and they will REALLY hit bottom if they have a source that will push it. Kind of hollow in other freqs, and the treble is bit sparkly, but for comfort/portability/boomy bass I don't think I've heard a better set. The Sennheiser HD-250 or the ATH-M50 would be runners up though...

So, anyway, I've been looking over AOKP source and they seem to be actually using forked CM audio source. I'm like you though. I like AOKP's modifications, but I also like CM's audio. I'm going to dig into this issue on Sat/Sun and see what's up. AOKP with DSPManager would be pretty awesome.


----------



## knivesout

I think for most musicFX is probably fine, but it could use some improvements before I'd use it over DSP. IMO it needs some sort of option to boost frequencies lower than 60Hz, and the bass boost and 3D effect could use some work. I don't know if it's just me, but I found the EQ more effective at boosting bass than the bass boost slider in any position but off. I guess the 3D effect is more subjective, some people will like those kind of effects and others won't, I don't use the 'virtual room' options in DSP.

As I understand it, musicFX is Google's thing that they added to the music app for ICS. I guess I don't know why AOKP would choose to use that instead of something independently developed like DSP, which if nothing else, offers additional features in comparison to musicFX. Maybe they're trying to distance themselves from CM in that regard, but if they're forking CM's audio source..

This rom is so great though, musicFX is just that minor niggle (that I realize I'm being picky about) that's keeping me on CM. I was also wondering if anyone that's been using AOKP for a while has ever experienced randomly losing data that you can't get back without a wipe and reflash? Weird thing that seemed to happen to a couple people including me on THS/CM9.


----------



## deliquified

knivesout said:


> I think for most musicFX is probably fine, but it could use some improvements before I'd use it over DSP. IMO it needs some sort of option to boost frequencies lower than 60Hz, and the bass boost and 3D effect could use some work. I don't know if it's just me, but I found the EQ more effective at boosting bass than the bass boost slider in any position but off. I guess the 3D effect is more subjective, some people will like those kind of effects and others won't, I don't use the 'virtual room' options in DSP.
> 
> As I understand it, musicFX is Google's thing that they added to the music app for ICS. I guess I don't know why AOKP would choose to use that instead of something independently developed like DSP, which if nothing else, offers additional features in comparison to musicFX. Maybe they're trying to distance themselves from CM in that regard, but if they're forking CM's audio source..
> 
> This rom is so great though, musicFX is just that minor niggle (that I realize I'm being picky about) that's keeping me on CM. I was also wondering if anyone that's been using AOKP for a while has ever experienced randomly losing data that you can't get back without a wipe and reflash? Weird thing that seemed to happen to a couple people including me on THS/CM9.


Try the newest Volume+ beta.. Maybe help your DSP woes, perhaps even be a better app.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56466503/BetaBuilds/VolumePlus1.9.0.0.BETA.apk

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## AuroEdge

Can the settings button in the notification bar be switched to opening settings? As it is it hides my toggles


----------



## droidstyle

I thought if you select the settings icon in the notification bar it will leave the toggles menu open....or maybe Im not understanding what your saying?


----------



## AuroEdge

Tapping the settings button will make the brightness slider and toggles disappear. Tapping again brings them back. I don't need that functionality I'd rather it take me to the phone settings


----------



## Stevespear426

AuroEdge said:


> Tapping the settings button will make the brightness slider and toggles disappear. Tapping again brings them back. I don't need that functionality I'd rather it take me to the phone settings


Long press or you can flip the hide toggles / settings function in ROM control

Sent from my glitched aokp unicorn.


----------



## knivesout

deliquified said:


> Try the newest Volume+ beta.. Maybe help your DSP woes, perhaps even be a better app.. http://dl.dropbox.co....9.0.0.BETA.apk
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Does this function significantly better than the last stable? I tried it and didn't find much improvement regardless of what paramaters were changed, although I appreciate the suggestion. The options are similar to DSP, it just doesn't seem to work as well when I tried it..

Just wanted to throw out how cool it is that this is pretty much the most functional ICS rom


----------



## CP2

I have a serious issue I hope some of you folks can help out with. I've been running THS 6.5 for weeks and it'd been stable, then upgraded to AOKP B27 (including full wipe), supercharged it, then Installed M4 and supercharged it as well with the 6.9 script. It'd been running great, except for an issue where it would freeze up and I had to do a battery pull to get it to boot up again - but it's been by in large pretty snappy & responsive.

Today while I'm at work browsing Chrome, and it locks up - I didn't feel like pulling the battery so I held down the volume & power buttons - but when the phone tries to boot back up, I'm stuck in recovery 5.5.0.4. I'm not able to get out of it no matter what I try - I tried restoring from my Nandroid, doing factory data reset, formatting /boot & reinstalling the ROM, even trying to flash an old CMWR but it still only boots to 5.5.0.4 and won't let me out of it.

*EDIT* I found a colleague had installed ODIN onto a PC at work here, I was able to odin CWMR for CM7/9 and it's back allowing me in, I'll leave this here just in case anyone else runs into this type of issue. Pretty annoying.


----------



## knivesout

If it's frozen or you need to reboot, use power+volume up. This will reboot you normally without the need for a battery pull. Looks like you found out what using the 3-finger method causes to happen on ICS.

Also, seem like we were just missing some system files to get DSP manager working. I found this zip on the other discussion thread and can confirm that it works, which is excellent! Happily on AOKP now.

For anyone who wants DSP - just flash the zip in recovery. I deleted MusicFX first, but I don't know for sure if you have to. Since it seems to replace files I'd think MusicFX needs to work, I doubt that you can use both.


----------



## Dorian

knivesout said:


> If it's frozen or you need to reboot, use power+volume up. This will reboot you normally without the need for a battery pull. Looks like you found out what using the 3-finger method causes to happen on ICS.
> 
> Also, seem like we were just missing some system files to get DSP manager working. I found this zip on the other discussion thread and can confirm that it works, which is excellent! Happily on AOKP now.
> 
> For anyone who wants DSP - just flash the zip in recovery. I deleted MusicFX first, but I don't know for sure if you have to. Since it seems to replace files I'd think MusicFX needs to work, I doubt that you can use both.


Nice find! I was overlooking the etc and vendor folders... I was heading straight for the lib/app folders.









Anyways, yea, it's probably a good thing to delete MusicFX first, since this is the installer script...

ui_print("");
show_progress(0.500000, 0);
ui_print("Writing System");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "mount", "/system");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
unmount("/system");
ui_print("Done!");
show_progress(0.100000, 0);

All it will do is overwrite what is already there. It won't remove MusicFX, and I'm thinking those two will conflict or MusicFX will constantly FC. I'm knee deep in Captivate CM9 right now so I don't know for sure...


----------



## exzacklyright

CP2 said:


> so I held down the volume & power buttons


Don't 3-finger into recovery. Use the boot menu....


----------



## persim

Just installed M4 and noticed that I only get the notification leds to light when I have a text message. They don't light up for missed calls or voice mail. Is this normal? Are there any adjustments that can be made to include missed calls and voice mail?


----------



## big_limits

big_limits said:


> Is an apk swap via root explorer no longer an option? Tried swapping out 3 diff apk's and no dice. Also tried swaping in rom .zip and flashed zip and no dice. Am I missing something. Either of these methods have worked for me in the past.
> 
> Files were the calculator, latinime, and desk clock apks from Cobalt theme


Does anyone have anything for me on this? Please


----------



## Dorian

big_limits said:


> Does anyone have anything for me on this? Please


When swapping out the apks are you also setting correct permissions? rw-r--r--


----------



## JoeDat

Dorian said:


> When swapping out the apks are you also setting correct permissions? rw-r--r--


And are u rebooting? I've side-loaded apks on this rom, and have noticed that they don't show in the app drawer until a reboot.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## LazerOrca

LCD density feature doesn't seem to be working... but also i'm not sure if I am doing it correctly... I restart and clear the market data and accept the market terms but it appears that when I put a higher LCD density it looks like it is lower and everything is all zoomed in

Also I can't get rid of the nav bar... I can't use swype because of it.


----------



## Stevespear426

LazerOrca said:


> LCD density feature doesn't seem to be working... but also i'm not sure if I am doing it correctly... I restart and clear the market data and accept the market terms but it appears that when I put a higher LCD density it looks like it is lower and everything is all zoomed in
> 
> Also I can't get rid of the nav bar... I can't use swype because of it.


since you don't have a high density screen that's what it like look like. The Nav bar has been explained multiple times. also when I'm using the Nav bar I turn the height down to 36DB and Swype works fine.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## AuroEdge

I really like the native Google app restore function on first boot. I don't know why most other fascinate roms remove this. Please keep it around!


----------



## LazerOrca

Stevespear426 said:


> since you don't have a high density screen that's what it like look like. The Nav bar has been explained multiple times. also when I'm using the Nav bar I turn the height down to 36DB and Swype works fine.
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


Swype is still not working... this is the error message... "error: This screen size is not supported." I have it back to the default LCD density size now.


----------



## Stevespear426

LazerOrca said:


> Swype is still not working... this is the error message... "error: This screen size is not supported." I have it back to the default LCD density size now.


 I get the error but after that it works fine.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## j2cool

LazerOrca said:


> LCD density feature doesn't seem to be working... but also i'm not sure if I am doing it correctly... I restart and clear the market data and accept the market terms but it appears that when I put a higher LCD density it looks like it is lower and everything is all zoomed in
> 
> Also I can't get rid of the nav bar... I can't use swype because of it.


the lower the number, the smaller the items onscreen. Larger numbers make things bigger


----------



## big_limits

JoeDat said:


> And are u rebooting? I've side-loaded apks on this rom, and have noticed that they don't show in the app drawer until a reboot.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


I checked permissions, rebooted when I initially tried to no avail. Just tried the calc apk again and no dice. I put the apk that comes with the rom back in and still nada.


----------



## tinfoil

Anyone have any tips for improving battery life with this ROM? After calibrating with 3 full charge / discharge / charge cycles I'm still getting burning through a complete charge (including screen off time) in 7 hours.


----------



## AuroEdge

tinfoil said:


> Anyone have any tips for improving battery life with this ROM? After calibrating with 3 full charge / discharge / charge cycles I'm still getting burning through a complete charge (including screen off time) in 7 hours.


Make sure you don't have too many widgets on your home screens, anything you have polling make sure it's at least an hour (weather apps!!!), and try this: http://www.amazon.co...31750255&sr=8-4

I use that battery and there's a relevant review there:

"I actually bought this for my Samsung Fascinate, a Galaxy S phone, because it's the same shape and has 20% higher capacity. It seems to last about that much longer, which is nice, because it means I no longer have to charge it in the middle of the day usually. It fits quite well but it's hard to remove it as it's slightly thicker than the stock Fascinate battery. I think this is the same situation for several other Galaxy S phones but I don't know which ones this will work with so I won't say anything specific but it's a great way to get a boost to battery life while not making your phone any thicker.I imagine it works perfectly fine in the phone it was designed for too."

FYI, if you use this battery you must be using a modified kernel. If the phone is stock it will not allow you to charge this battery


----------



## Curley

big_limits said:


> I checked permissions, rebooted when I initially tried to no avail. Just tried the calc apk again and no dice. I put the apk that comes with the rom back in and still nada.


maybe a dumb question, but are you making sure your folder you are accessing is r/o or r/w?
I ran into this a while back, when changing the zram.


----------



## jdubau55

tinfoil said:


> Anyone have any tips for improving battery life with this ROM? After calibrating with 3 full charge / discharge / charge cycles I'm still getting burning through a complete charge (including screen off time) in 7 hours.


Are you leaving wifi turned on? It seems that when I have left wifi turned on it tends to keep the phone in an awake state all the time and I get really high Android OS battery usage. By turned on, I mean on on. Like you have it set for wifi to stay on always and not just while the screen is on.


----------



## tinfoil

jdubau55 said:


> Are you leaving wifi turned on? It seems that when I have left wifi turned on it tends to keep the phone in an awake state all the time and I get really high Android OS battery usage. By turned on, I mean on on. Like you have it set for wifi to stay on always and not just while the screen is on.












I have been, so I'll try for a while with it off. But I'm burning through battery too fast for that to seem the cause.


----------



## JoeDat

tinfoil said:


> I have been, so I'll try for a while with it off. But I'm burning through battery too fast for that to seem the cause.


Check the FAQ link in the dev OP. There is a known Samsung app that keeps the phone awake. Rule that out.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioYJ

Is there a way to reduce the number of "home screens" and change the default home screen? I can't seem to find this option in AOKP.


----------



## tinfoil

OhioYJ said:


> Is there a way to reduce the number of "home screens" and change the default home screen? I can't seem to find this option in AOKP.


This isn't an AOKP function, rather check out the Nova Launcher settings by pressing the menu button while on the home screen.


----------



## drose6102

Here is some screens from my fassy with a new 1800mah battery. Charged to full and ran down to 5% around 8 times before taking screenshots. Running AOKP M4 glitch 14 b5, 120% live OC min200 max900. Stock voltages with glitchondemand gov. V6 supercharger option 6 with engine flush done every night at 1am.

Changed OC to 118 halfway through the day. I seem to be having long CPU hangs were the screen becomes unresponsive for a good minute then come back to normal. I have not been able to figure out what is causing it.

















Thanks to all the developers that keep the fassy community going. Keep up the great work.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

